# Merit or ‘Entitlement’ in Reformed Covenant Theology: A Review



## Goodcheer68 (Jun 9, 2019)

Im trying to read up on republication and I came across this review from the Kerux Journal on The Law is Not of Faith. Is it worth reading- Its 152 pages, or are there better resources I should spend my time on? The reason I ask is that on the first few pages it seems overly critical and appears they might have a bone to pick instead of fairly representing the contributers viewpoints.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2019)

Speaking purely from memory, which may not be 100% reliable: Having read both _The Law is Not of Faith_ and the _Kerux_ review, the latter makes some good points against certain forms of republication, but not against pedagogical republication. In other words, while it is an error to teach that the Mosaic covenant was a covenant of works _simpliciter_, it is not the same thing as holding that the covenant of works was republished under the Mosaic covenant for pedagogical reasons. My reading of scripture and various Reformed divines has convinced me that this approach is the only one that does justice to the whole counsel of God on the subject.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2019)

This post may be of help in this discussion: Thomas Boston on the two covenants delivered at Sinai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2019)

As is this one: Thomas Boston on republication of the covenant of works under Moses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for the links. I have read a few previous threads on here that had some really good information. Ive read some of Randy's (PuritanCovenanter) blog posts on Republication. I have also read the OPC report on republication, and have been reading Witsius, the WCF, a Brakel, Hodge, and a few others. Any other links would be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 10, 2019)

I've been meaning to read the Kerux review for ages. One of our elders recommended it to me. This is also a good book on the subject:

https://www.amazon.com/Merit-Moses-Critique-Doctrine-Republication/dp/1625646836


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 10, 2019)

The early Covenanter, Hugh Binning addresses the subject in _Several Sermons upon the Most Important Subjects of Practical Religion_ (1760), which is in volume 3 of his _Works_, pp 282-83. (I will add this extract to my blog in due course, dv.)


----------

